# Log-File bei Apache-Servern?



## ZolthanRodiak (28. April 2003)

Hallo Leute, ich hab da so ein Problem!

Ich mir bei mir an der Uni eine Homepage eingerichtet. Jetzt würde ich gerne eine Zugriffsstatistik ertsellen. Dummerweise hab ich garkeine Ahnung, wie ich so ein Log-File hinkrieg  . Der Uni-Server hat sich als _ Apache/1.3.27 (Unix)_ herausgestellt.
Was muss ich jetzt tun, damit der mir die zugriffe in einem Log-File protokolliert?

Bitte helft mit, ich bin am verzweifeln, denn ich hab keine Ahnung davon.

Gruß ZR


----------



## Christoph (28. April 2003)

Der Apache Webserver produziert sicher Logfiles. Du musst sie nur finden. Meistens unter "logfiles" oder "logs" liegen dann die *.log*

Die wertest du dann mit einem Analyzer aus.

=> http://www.webtrends.com
=>http://www.123loganalyzer.com/


----------



## Christian Fein (28. April 2003)

/var/log/apache/ 

dort findest du die logfiles
Wie die namen aussehen wird in der httpd.conf bestimmt unter den Optionen 
ErrorLog
TransferLog
CustomLog

Diese 3 sind die Logfile arten des Apache.
Sprich ein Logfile für die domain playboy.de könnte so aussehen 

```
<VirtualHost www.playboy.de>
DocumentRoot /var/www/sites/playboy.de
ErrorLog /var/log/apache/playboy_de_error.log
TransferLog /var/log/apache/playboy_de_transfer.log
</VirtualHost>
```

einfach mal nachschauen


----------



## Christoph (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> 
> ```
> <VirtualHost www.playboy.de>
> ...



davon träumst du


----------



## Christian Fein (28. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *davon träumst du *


pssssst


----------



## ZolthanRodiak (29. April 2003)

Also, ich find das Log-File nicht!

Ich hab geschaut unter /var/log/
aber da gibts nichts was ich gebrauchen könnte.

Kann ich den Apache irgendwie dazu zwingen, das log-file für meine Homepage, in ein bestimmtes verzeichnis zu schreiben.

Oder was kann ich sonst machen.

Das Analysieren ist dann nachher ja nicht so das Problem, aber ich brauch erstmal was zum analysieren...


----------

